# Mazda 6 clarion and bose



## StylnCamaro (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a 2004 mazda 6 with the bose system. I just recently installed a clarion vrx485vd with the metra kit needed for my car (99-7503). I've done many installs before so this was straight forward. After I completed it 3 of my speakers and the bose sub worked great and hit harder then the factory h/u. But my problem is my driver front plays very very quite. I checked the balance and fade levels and they are even. I redid the connections and same result. I swapped that speaker for the pass speaker(that plays great) and same result. So why is this one speaker playing at a different level or freq, and how do I fix this?


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

OK, a few things

The bose system in the 03-05 Mazda6s uses an approximately 2volt preamp output
The Metra kit does not supply a provision for RCA into the harness, so I'm assuming you hooked the speaker level outputs directly to the amps input, hence the increased output from the otherwise stock bose system
The bose amp in these cars is known for losing the left channels, the solution is to replace it (see Mazda 6 Forums : Mazda 6 / Mazda Atenza Forum)


----------



## StylnCamaro (Jun 9, 2010)

I figured it out that itt is the headunit, I just don't know if it is the harness or the actual headunit, If I replace the factory cd harness will it make a difference or prob not?


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

The best thing to do with the bose amplifier and speakers in a Mazda6 is remove them and throw them in the trash. That's honestly the best advice I can give you. The system is riddled with problems, and while you can interface a new headunit with it, I would only do it as a temporary solution before a complete replacement.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

DaveRulz said:


> The best thing to do with the bose amplifier and speakers in a Mazda6 is remove them and throw them in the trash.


I laughed. Because that's what I literally did with the **** out of my 2006 Mazda6. Straight to the dumpster. I probably could've gotten a few bucks for it off egay, but it's the *principle*, you know. :laugh:


----------

